# Windows 10 on bhyve: vm exit, Abort trap



## pkc (Aug 4, 2018)

Hello,

I recently am successfully running Windows 10 on bhyve. I have noticed that after some number of hours, bhyve exits:


```
fbuf frame buffer base: 0x882e00000 [sz 16777216]
Unhandled ps2 keyboard command 0x02
Unhandled ps2 keyboard command 0x02
vm exit[1]
        reason          VMX
        rip             0x00007ffc1a1a3c50
        inst_length     6
        status          0
        exit_reason     48
        qualification   0x0000000000000081
        inst_type               0
        inst_error              0
Abort trap
```
The first three lines are ordinary and happen when it is launched (not part of the closing error).


Not a big deal right now as I am not heavily using it. Should I file a bug report for this, or should I diagnose it otherwise?

Thanks


This machine is running 
	
	



```
FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE #0 r337017 amd64
```


----------



## doralitze (Aug 10, 2018)

Since  ASLR is a thing the crashing memory address doesn't tell us much. I can't confirm that's either a Windows bug nor can I confirm that something with bhyve is wrong.  Windows keeps a log of everything that happens on the machine. Is it possible to tell the community what happens right before crashing?


----------



## pkc (Aug 10, 2018)

Sorry about that. During that crash, I think it may have simply been after having logged in and letting it sit there. Alternatively, there may have been a piece of software running whatever the current incarnation of ActiveX is I guess- maybe some kind of hybrid silverlight/browser app thing. Sorry, no idea. I am open to gather whatever information that the community feels I should gather.


----------

